# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  کتاب کامل مرجع نهایی

## -sina-

سلام دوستان کسی کنالی میشناسه که کل سوالات همه ی درس ها رو تو یه کتاب باشه اخه بنی هاشم خیلی زیاده گرونم در میاد اخه امروز دوستم یه کتابی اورده بود انتشاراتش رو نمیشناختم گمنام بود ولی اینجوری بود کسی میشناسه ممنون میشم؟؟

----------


## sajad76

> سلام دوستان کسی کنالی میشناسه که کل سوالات همه ی درس ها رو تو یه کتاب باشه اخه بنی هاشم خیلی زیاده گرونم در میاد اخه امروز دوستم یه کتابی اورده بود انتشاراتش رو نمیشناختم گمنام بود ولی اینجوری بود کسی میشناسه ممنون میشم؟؟


سلام والا پارسال که ما امتحان نهایی داشتیم گاج یه کتاب زرد رنگ به نام امتحان یار داشت که دقیقا همین چیزی که شما میگیه یعنی تمام سوالت چند سال اخیر(فک کنم 6 سال) تمام دروس.

----------


## -sina-

> سلام والا پارسال که ما امتحان نهایی داشتیم گاج یه کتاب زرد رنگ به نام امتحان یار داشت که دقیقا همین چیزی که شما میگیه یعنی تمام سوالت چند سال اخیر(فک کنم 6 سال) تمام دروس.


اقا من رفتم دیدم متاسفانه این کتای ها هم برای هر درس جدا هست من میخام همه ی درس ها تو یه کتاب باشه

----------


## Wanted2014

سلام 
شرمنده کتابی با این مشخصات نمی شناسم ولی می می تونید از دوستانی که پارسال نهایی دادن جزوه ی بنی هاشم رو تهیه کنید و سوالات اخرین سال رو از سایت ها ی مختلف مثلا همین سایت خودمون دانلود کنید.

----------


## sajad76

> اقا من رفتم دیدم متاسفانه این کتای ها هم برای هر درس جدا هست من میخام همه ی درس ها تو یه کتاب باشه


نه برادر من نه عزیز من
 این کتابی که من گفتم همه درسای رشته ی مثلا تجربی تو یه کتابه، تاکید می کنم همه توی یه کتاب 

اسمشم آزمون یار دروس نهایی سوم تجربی با رنگ زرد از انتشارات گاج

----------


## sajad76

http://shop.gaj.ir/?page=shop/flypag...&category_id=&

اینم لینکش،میتونی اینترنتی بخری

----------

